# whole fryer vs whole roaster



## sumosmoke (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm getting the courage to smoke my first whole chicken's and when I went to the store there were two types of whole chicken: whole roasters and whole fryers. 

Is there any difference between the two types? Is one preferred over another, for cooking on a smoker? The visible difference between the two types were the size - fryers were bigger by 1 to 2 pounds, and broader overall.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 5, 2008)

Never seen them termed that way, try one of each, and see which one smokes up the best for you. when i do whole chickens they run about 4-5#'s.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 5, 2008)

Geez, haven't seen em that way in a long time!  Trying to remember, and that's dangerous, the roaster will be a  bit tougher bird, thus for roasting, which means at low and slow in the smoker would be fine, the fryer is a younger bird or more tender, so it can be cooked quicker.  Hope that's right.  Don't think either one will make alot of difference in the smoker.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 5, 2008)

guess i'm confused now i thought the roasters would be larger than the friers more fat


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 5, 2008)

Trav nailed it......roasters are older, tougher birds...ideal for cooking slowly.

Fryers are the younger birds......more tender because they are "fattened up" like you would a cow before they are butchered.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## walking dude (Apr 5, 2008)

points for a EXCELLANT question AND answer........i always had that wonder in the back of mine.......i see those two diff. birds all the time at our hy-vee.............


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 5, 2008)

TYVM Steve......guess bein' a slope-shouldered farm boy has it's benefits now and then.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## walking dude (Apr 5, 2008)

well eric..........i gave the points to the dudes that ASKED it.......and the FIRST to answer.........but i suppose.......if it will let me give out more points..............*sigh*


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## walking dude (Apr 5, 2008)

crap eric..........i guess i can give out points only twice.........don't understand it........and its been a issue before............

but will do it tomorrow..........if i forget.......remind me......don't be shy............LOLOL


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks WD, and to everyone else that helped me out! That's they way Publix has them labeled that way.

Now I'm off to buy a few roasters and one fryer just for the comparison. The experiment will be conducted next weekend.


----------



## wullybully (Apr 6, 2008)

According to Alton Brown of "Good Eats" Fryers are butched when the thickness of the meat is ideal for deep fat frying. The Roasters are bigger birds and need longer cooking.

LB


----------

